# Who's showing and where?



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

How many of you are out showing this weekend and where?

We are at Bristol open show...we are taking the Ginger one and my friends Dobe


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

We arent showing anywhere 

Its just too difficult to keep asking for time off on weekends in my job, so I tend to save my hols for the Champ shows, but I really miss going to lots of Open shows though 

Our next show isnt until May 22nd, a breed champ show.......long time away


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

still recovering from Crufts here. my next shows not until mid May.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We've got a busy weekend - we're at Coventry LKA adult handling finals on Sat, and then at the Border Collie Club of Great Britain Champ Show on Sun - then next weekend we're at Retford Open Show at Newark on the Sun.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> We've got a busy weekend - we're at Coventry LKA adult handling finals on Sat, and then at the Border Collie Club of Great Britain Champ Show on Sun - then next weekend we're at Retford Open Show at Newark on the Sun.


can i have some of you energy please? lol. good luck


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The twins and I are going to Potteries and district open show at Stafford tomorrow. Russel Sykes is judging and he's a breed specialist so should be a good entry. I will also be showing my friends pointer again if she remembers when the show is. Yesterdayshe told me the show was on the 26th at Stafford. I hope not its UKtoy champ show that weekend and I don't think we will pass a pointer off as a chi.

After that I have no idea. I can't enter anymore shows as my boss is changing our hours to do 5 days on 5 days off and 12 hour shifts so I can't enter shows until I know what weekends I will be working.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> We've got a busy weekend - we're at Coventry LKA adult handling finals on Sat, and then at the Border Collie Club of Great Britain Champ Show on Sun - then next weekend we're at Retford Open Show at Newark on the Sun.


Wow that is a hectic one 
Best of luck 

I have another show next weekend and then nothing until Bath champ.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

nothing this weekend UK Toy Dog Champ next weekend tho


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

WELKS will probably be my next one.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We have a chihuahua club show this weekend i think... with the chihuahuas. Dont think we have any others. The UK Toy next weekend, definately the chihuahuas there, possibly a pug too but im not sure.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nothing now till April 
UK Paper at Maidstone on 17th
Then Club champ show weekend after
Then WELKS week after that


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm at Clydebank show tomorrow. Think the next one after that is the 9th April. Hope it is because then I can't get scissor happy for awhile


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I'm at Clydebank show tomorrow. Think the next one after that is the 9th April. Hope it is because then I can't get scissor happy for awhile


My friend is going there. Its their first ever show


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nothing this weekend and I couldnt afford UK Toydog so close to Crufts, I think I will try and do it next year though.

Open show in Maidstone on 17th April but no Crested Class
Gotta decide wether Im doing the club champ show on 16th April cos entries close next week. Decisions Decisions.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I have a something every weekend now until end of may  Not just showing but some agility and obedience shows as well. Also a couple of training day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Our shows in May then June then July...Haha.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> can i have some of you energy please? lol. good luck


Heh heh - energy - what energy? I'm at work and almost falling asleep over the paracetamol  - I'm supposed to be updating SOPs but couldn't resist a peek on here!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

pearltheplank said:


> My friend is going there. Its their first ever show


What breed do they have?

Hopefully it's an early day home because they are on first and won't win anything great probaly  I'm so confident in my boys aren't I


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Hes a shar pei, 6 months. AV puppy I believe


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

I have a breed Champ Show this weekend in Denton, Manchester so not too far to travel.. then have shows nearly every weekend until the beginning of May, busy time ahead


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

ChowChowmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a breed Champ Show this weekend in Denton, Manchester so not too far to travel.. then have shows nearly every weekend until the beginning of May, busy time ahead


Are you coming to the great harwood?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

babycham . are you doing this show?
http://www.canineinfo.free-online.co.uk/sea.pdf

crestie classes xx lovely show shame its BH weekend and the 25 gets really busy


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes I am hoping to- Havent seen a schedule yet though. Have you got one?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> What breed do they have?
> 
> Hopefully it's an early day home because they are on first and won't win anything great probaly  I'm so confident in my boys aren't I


:lol: your as bad as me, last time i said that I arranged for Willow to go to agility in the afternoon and ended up getting BOB and had to stay for the group


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> babycham . are you doing this show?
> http://www.canineinfo.free-online.co.uk/sea.pdf
> 
> crestie classes xx lovely show shame its BH weekend and the 25 gets really busy


OOO thanks I hadnt seen this one
Ardingly's a bit risky with cresties as it gets soooo cold but should be ok in May I would have thought. 
Shame I wouldnt be the same day as you or Lucy


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> OOO thanks I hadnt seen this one
> Ardingly's a bit risky with cresties as it gets soooo cold but should be ok in May I would have thought.
> Shame I wouldnt be the same day as you or Lucy


couple of years ago was like being on hols in spain lol.

i love this show as you get to visit the garden stalls for free, works out cheaper to enter a dog even if you don't show it lol

yeah realised you on the monday.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Pick up a Windsor Schedule from ringcraft last night....boy that's a tad pricey! just over 30 quid for one entry!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Pick up a Windsor Schedule from ringcraft last night....boy that's a tad pricey! just over 30 quid for one entry!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

pearltheplank said:


> Hes a shar pei, 6 months. AV puppy I believe


If it's minor puppy then they are up against Jack


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm doing west torrington and district at newark on saturday and also getting wrags eye test done in the afternoon :... Fingers and everything crossed for that :yesnod: and then sunday i am doing otley canine at leeds uni.....
Good luck to everyone and hope you all have a lovely weekend


Follow up..3 x 2nd places 1 x 3rd place and 2 x 4th/res but the highlight of my weekend is that wrags eye tests all came back clear.......


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> :lol: your as bad as me, last time i said that I arranged for Willow to go to agility in the afternoon and ended up getting BOB and had to stay for the group


Jack ended up winnig minor puppy then puppy group 4. Should really keep my mouth shut in future


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Well done on your win. You pipped my mates pup. Just saw you in his pic he sent me, Jack looks fabulous

May I ask what took best puppy in utility?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Jack ended up winnig minor puppy then puppy group 4. Should really keep my mouth shut in future


SEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well done and congratulations


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

great results well done


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Chloef said:


> nothing this weekend UK Toy Dog Champ next weekend tho


Thats my next show to


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

pearltheplank said:


> Well done on your win. You pipped my mates pup. Just saw you in his pic he sent me, Jack looks fabulous
> 
> May I ask what took best puppy in utility?


Thanks. His coat is taking it's time growing in. Need to buy him some extensions 

It was a lhasa that won the puppy group. It won BOB aswell so for other reasons there was lots of happy people


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Jack ended up winnig minor puppy then puppy group 4. Should really keep my mouth shut in future


Woohoo well done


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Jack ended up winnig minor puppy then puppy group 4. Should really keep my mouth shut in future


Well done! :thumbup:

We had a mixed bag this weekend - Sarah ws shortlisted in her class in the adult handling finals on Saturday, and Evie came 4th in Veteran Bitch at the Border Collie Club of Great Britain Champ Show today


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

We didn't end up going to to our show.....wasn't feeling too great, but have Bridgewater next weekend


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Luvdogs said:


> We didn't end up going to to our show.....wasn't feeling too great, but have Bridgewater next weekend


just caught up with this - we nearly met up lol, I was at Bristol !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We didn't do to well at our show on saturday.

Amber was 4th out of 4 in post grad and 3rd out of 5 in AV open bitch.

Simba was 5th out of 5 in whippet open and 3rd out of 5 in AV open dog

The pointer that I show was in a massive class with a tiny ring and she didn;t get placed either


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

tashi said:


> just caught up with this - we nearly met up lol, I was at Bristol !!!!!!!!!


Woozers  what a shame.... nevermind we will have to meet up at a future show 
How did you do?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Pick up a Windsor Schedule from ringcraft last night....boy that's a tad pricey! just over 30 quid for one entry!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> would have to be a special judge for me to enter lol


----------

